
Stick Google Plus Buttons on Your Pages, or Your Search Traffic Suffers (2011) - bryanrasmussen
https://imanetwork.org/hot-topics/081811-stick-google-plus-buttons-on-your-pages-or-your-search-traffic-suffers/
======
sova
Hopefully the peeps at Google are wise to the groups trying to game the +1
system for their own PageRank

